# Anybody has Hygrophila corymbosa (Giant hygro)? I have a question



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

The plant in the second pic looks like Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is the better picture of what I want. It suppose to grow tall and have nice wide leafs, so I doubt it's a 'compact' version. Which hydro is on the left of this pic?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Hygrophila corymbosa siamensis


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Hygrophila corymbosa siamensis


Chrisinator, Hygrophila corymbosa siamensis is on the picture below, right?


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp (Jun 16, 2009)

Anybody has Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis' ? I'd really like to get this plant...


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks like Hygrophila kompakt to me. It can grow tall and dense in my tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The plant in the second picture of the OP does not look like Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia' to me, unless it's emerged form...










My personal observation is that the only difference between 'siamensis' and 'kompakt' is that the later seem to have slightly shorter leaves. Under very strong light, 'siamensis' will 'color up':



















I do have some 'siamensis', but they are pretty tiny at the moment.

Hygrophila corymbosa in general will go for the surface and emergent in no time. It's a very fast-growing plant under decent light with ferts. Regular trimming is the key to compact and bushy appearance.


----------

